# Plant ID again.



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey guys, need some ID help again..

red color stem plants..









another red one..









wonder what plant is this..









Thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Ludwigia inclinata_
_Rotala macrandra_ (hard to say which variation from the photo)
_Hygrophila corymbosa_ 'angustifolia'? - not sure on that one


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The second photo looks as though reds have been enhanced with a photo editor to the point where they are unrealistic.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

the last one looks like trident or narrow leaf java.. perhaps you can take a better pic from a diff. angle?


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> _Ludwigia inclinata_
> _Rotala macrandra_ (hard to say which variation from the photo)
> _Hygrophila corymbosa_ 'angustifolia'? - not sure on that one


Thanks for your ID bro, i think the 3rd one is not Hygrophila corymbosa 'angustifolia'..



HeyPK said:


> The second photo looks as though reds have been enhanced with a photo editor to the point where they are unrealistic.


nope.. thats how red the plant is.. i'll take another pic tomorow.



ddavila06 said:


> the last one looks like trident or narrow leaf java.. perhaps you can take a better pic from a diff. angle?


No its not narrow leaf.. i'll take another pic tomorrow. 

Thanks!


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

The 2nd one looks like the 'butterfly' variety of _Rotala macranda_


----------



## matt12 (Nov 21, 2010)

the first is Ludwigia inclinata ( I WANT!!) and the last is Microsorum pteropus 'Trident'


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

matt1212 said:


> the first is Ludwigia inclinata ( I WANT!!) and the last is Microsorum pteropus 'Trident'


Thanks for the ID , but i dun think last one is a microsorum sp.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

There was a strange, wrinkly _Hygrophila_ out a while ago, and it could be that. Hard to say.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

matt1212 said:


> the first is Ludwigia inclinata ( I WANT!!)


You can usually find _Ludwigia inclinata_ offered on Aquabid. For instance, see this link.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Perhaps this:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=307&category=genus&spec=Staurogyne

Is there any pubescence on the stem?


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Now that you've shown a new pic, it looks almost the same as the Hygro (by looking at the stem) I got awhile back (not keeping it anymore) and I didn't get the proper ID as well... And I forgot who I got the plant from


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

looks like some sort of hygro, im sure cavan will let you know which one it is..im not sure.

edit: of course i posted this without seeing that cavan had already id'd the plant


----------



## matt12 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm gonna say Staurogyne stolonifera


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You can tell _Hygrophila_ from _Staurogyne_ even without flowers by examining the leaves. Hygrophila species have what are called cystoliths in their leaves, which are tiny accumulations of calcium carbonate. If you look at a leaf closely (magnifying glass or microscope) against a light source, you can see them. They are not present in _Staurogyne_ (or _Nelsonia_). Also, _Staurogyne_ often retain pubescence on the stem even while submersed and have an upper leaf surface with obviously sunken veins.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is another px of Staurogyne stolonifera


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Here is another px of Staurogyne stolonifera


ah... i guess this is the one.. thanks!!


----------

